# Ernie Reyes Sr. Lil Dragon Curriculum



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a copy of the course book?  Century still carries the video, but it seems they've replaced his course with a newer one with Kimber Hill.  Mr. Reyes' is more along the lines of what I teach my kids already, so a transition to that method would be much easier for me than the other.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd call his school & see if he has them there.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 2, 2008)

how do u teach your lil dragons?


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 3, 2008)

I do a 30 minute class twice a week.  I mainly work on basics and mental and physical attributes.  Martial arts-wise I don't do any free-sparring or traditional forms, and mainly stick to basic combos and basic self defense and verbal self defense (Look for Meredith Gold's videos for a model on that).


----------

